# New owner of a Polaris Sportsman Touring 850 EPS



## Chevypower

Hi everyone, I just found out about this forum because of YouTube. As the thread title says, I just picked up a new Touring 850 EPS. It's a 2011, I got a sweet deal on it. It's red, and it's got the winch, plow, and heated handgrips. The first ATV I have ever owned, but I have had some experience on a Can-Am Outlander Max XT 400. This Polaris is so smooth, powerful, and comfortable. Not _if_, but _when_ Polaris releases the 900 in the Sportsman, I will be very tempted to upgrade!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! I would be your YouTube consultant. Lol


----------



## Chevypower

LOL thanks Polaris425!


----------



## greenkitty7

welcome! sounds like a sweet ride. but around here we have a law...
:worthless:


----------



## Chevypower

Thanks GreenKitty!

Here are some terrible shots from my 3-yr old iPhone!

It now has 13 miles on the odometer. Really love this machine, taking it out for it's first real ride tomorrow!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Very nice! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shrek

Welcome and congrats on the quad. Looks good!




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevypower

Just a quick update, it's got over 60 miles on it now. Still really loving it. Got it up to 80mph on the road which is faster than I will ever need to go on it. Wish it had Versatrack (turf mode), cos it is leaving tire marks on my driveway when doing tight turns. The thing has so much power and torque it will easily go in high range up as steep of an incline as I think am brave enough to try. I had to try it, I know low range is best for belt life.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Is that a captains chair on the bike? Your gf/ wife must love that


----------



## Chevypower

yeah my wife and I went through different ideas. I get a dirtbike, she gets a cheap four wheeler, we both get cheap four wheelers. The local dealer had a special on these, and we test drove it, and loved it so much we had to get one. We prefer to ride together than separately anyway. To be honest, I don't mind riding on that comfy passenger seat either.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Lol. Sometimes sitting back, sipping on a cold drink, and letting the girl drive is pretty nice.


----------



## Rubberdown

You will love it, Polaris has very smooth power. If Polaris doesnt come out with a 900XP motor in the sportsman, my next machine will be a Can Am 1000 Renegade, I tied one and love how much torque it has.

As for your machine, be smart and use low range for hills, its a pain in the *** to get into the clutch on these XP's compared to the old style Sportsmans.


----------



## Rubberdown

redneckrancher420 said:


> Lol. Sometimes sitting back, sipping on a cold drink, and letting the girl drive is pretty nice.


Aint that the truth, thats why the wife got the RZR, so I can be her designated drinker/passenger


----------



## Polaris425

Rubberdown said:


> its a pain in the *** to get into the clutch on these XP's compared to the old style Sportsmans.


 UH OH. That's not what I like to hear. lol


----------



## greenkitty7

man it looks orange on here... that would be sweet if they made one that color orange.


----------



## redneckrancher420

If its not orange what color is it supposed to be?


----------



## Chevypower

It's bright red. The camera phone sucks, the white balance is off, and the lighting sucks


----------

